# Update on My 1st Foster



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I'm glad that she went to a great home. Did her sister remember her?

That's 1 foster down...4 more to go, right...until you will get first choice to adopt one of your fosters?


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

It's nice to see her moving in with her sister. Good work!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am glad to hear ot worked out well for all involved.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bless you for the foster...I'm sure half your heart is broken and the other half is overjoyed. She couldn't have had a better "in-between" home.


----------



## gotgoldens (Mar 2, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> I'm glad that she went to a great home. Did her sister remember her?
> 
> That's 1 foster down...4 more to go, right...until you will get first choice to adopt one of your fosters?


Actually I think they did remember each other. 
Now i only have three more to go before I get my pick. I don't know if I can take it. I think I will take at least a week off before I start again.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is great that you do this and are able to let them go. I was happy to read that she was reunited with her sister and it sounds like a great family. I can imagine it is hard but just remember how many more get to have your love and care till they get their own home.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Congrats on the new family for her and with her sister know doubt. I know it is hard to see them go but you are doing GReat work.

Hooch


----------

